# Oxbow vs. Mazuri



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Which food is better for rats, Oxbow Regal Rat or Mazuri Rat and Mouse Diet?

Here are their details:

OXBOW:

Gauranteed Analysis:


Crude Protein (min) 15.00%
Crude Fat (min) 4.00%
Crude Fiber (max) 7.00%
Moisture (max) 10.00%
Calcium (min) 0.80%
Calcium (max) 1.20%
Phosphorous (min) 0.80%
MAZURI:
*
Guaranteed Analysis
*Crude protein not less than ....................... 23.0%
Crude fat not less than ................................ 6.5%
Crude fiber not more than ........................... 4.5%
Moisture not more than ............................. 13.0%
Ash not more than ....................................... 8.0%
Vitamin E not less than............................ 25 IU/lb

The first thing I noticed is that there is 8% more protein and 2.5% more fat. Also, Oxbow contains calcium while Mazuri contains Vitamin E. Mazuri contains ash and I have no idea what that is for.

What levels of proteins, fats, and vitamins are desired in a lab block mix? 

My rat Ratty is on the Oxbow Regal Rat currently. He is overweight so I am concerned that the extra proteins and fats would make it harder for him to lose weight. However, his soon to be cage mate Lucky is very young and still growing. He is currently on Oxbow Mouse and Young Rat Food. It seems to have a lot more ingredients in it.

Guaranteed Analysis:


Crude Protein (min) 18.00%
Crude Fat (min) 6.00%
Crude Fiber (min) 2.00%
Crude Fiber (max) 6.00%
Moisture (max) 12.00%
Calcium (min) 0.80%
Calcium (max) 1.40%
Phosphorous (min) 0.60%
Copper (min) 20 mg/kg
Vitamin A (min) 10,000 IU/kg
Vitamin D (min) 1,400 IU/kg
Vitamin E (min) 125 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) 50 mg/kg
Omega 3 Fatty Acids (min) 0.50%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids (min) 2.80%
Would it be better to keep a growing rat on the Oxbow Young Rat food (compared to Mazuri) because of the extra vitamins and fatty acids? 

I also just started feeding this to my mice. I know this is a rat forum, but is the Oxbow better for them than the Mazuri?

Finally, I know that there will be two different types of food in the rat cage when they become cage mates. I am concerned that Ratty will eat Lucky's food. I know that Ratty did not seem to enjoy the young rat food at PetSmart (I work there and took care of him on a regular basis) and would eat the vegetables over the lab blocks. Maybe that's what all rats do but I don't know. XD I will watch them closely, of course, but should I be concerned? 

I don't think there are any better foods out there besides Harlan Teklad possibly, but I have no idea where to get that. Is this the absolute best diet I could be giving my animals? Of course I supplement their diets as well.  The reason I ask is because my vet told me to get Mazuri (not that she told me not to get Oxbow, she just suggested it) and then I had an "I'm not giving my animals the best things" fit haha. 

If you read all of this then thumbs up for you!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Oxbow is the best rat block you will find in terms of quality. I don't consider it to be the best rat diet, but when you are looking at those big commercial rat food names, Oxbow is the best among them.

I would consider other diets, though the weight may be an issue of overfeeding and under-exercising.


----------



## RedResilience (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks.  Yeah, unfortunately I got him as a chunk. XD I try not to give him unlimited access to food (one or two hours with no Oxbow) but it doesn't seem to be working...


----------

